# Rabbit Recipes



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting the itch to get in the woods...once this weather blows through I'm hoping to need some recipes. I usually par boil and fry but was wanting something different. Maybe a rabbit stew/crock pot recipe?


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a look here.
http://recipes.amryal.com/recipe/Meat_Domestic/Meat_Dex.htm

I'll be adding more that I've found. (I've only gone through 2 notebooks and about an inch stack of loose pages as well as quite a few from here.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Whatever you do, get the gamey taste out! I saw this youtube video on rabbit hunting/cooking... and decided to go for it myself. I skipped the step where the guy leaves the meat in a water/vinegar/salt/soy sauce mix overnight, and went straight to the cooking. I simply skinned/gutted it, chopped it up, wrapped it in bacon and put it in the oven. Couldnt even eat the bacon off of it, let alone the meat itself...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

viper2788 said:


> Whatever you do, get the gamey taste out! I saw this youtube video on rabbit hunting/cooking... and decided to go for it myself. I skipped the step where the guy leaves the meat in a water/vinegar/salt/soy sauce mix overnight, and went straight to the cooking. I simply skinned/gutted it, chopped it up, wrapped it in bacon and put it in the oven. Couldnt even eat the bacon off of it, let alone the meat itself...


I have eaten 10-15 rabbits a year for 60 years and never had one that was soaked in anything other than parboiled before frying. I guess I must love the gamey taste or just used to it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't remember a gamey taste in rabbit. I did not rabbit hunt. I caught them in rabbit gums. (box traps). I just grabbed them by the back feet and let them hang. Ttheir head naturally sticks out when hanging from their back feet. I took hit the rabbit on the back of the neck with a light karate chop and dropped it on the ground. It was dead in short order from a broken neck. 

I quickly skinned and gutted the rabbit and washed it off and quartered it. I put it in a bag and put it in the fridge until time to cook. Boiled and fried usually.
Never had a gamey taste that I remember. I have not ate a rabbit in years. We had a major decline in numbers years ago and we quit trapping. 

The numbers are back up. I may try to trap a few just to try it again.

Darin


----------

